# Liquid Rennet or Tablets?



## supermom

Which do you prefer? I have been buying the tablets and cutting them into quarters. It's about time for me to order more, so I'm considering maybe ordering drops instead. Which do you use and where do you get them? Thanks!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Monica, Again www.dairyconnection.com is the place for rennet too. I use the single strength veal rennet because I like the curd better. I do have the vegetable rennet for requested orders. So, either one works. Get two of the small bottles; one of each and try them both to which you prefer. For chevre, very little rennet is used. I use 4 drops for 3.5 gallons in a 1/4 cup of water. For feta or other pressed cheeses, I use up to a tsp for 3.5 gallons.


----------



## Sondra

I use both but like liquid better.


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Luquid veal rennet all the way. We found the Vegetable rennet does not behave well for aged cheeses.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats

Liquid veal rennet here.


----------

